# Pimento Cheese



## Zhizara

One of the very best things is it's versatility.  The basis is Cheddar.  Different Cheddars make different flavors.

The one I've been using lately is Colby/Jack.  I started adding Parmesan for the bite/kick, and softened cream cheese plus any fancy cheeses I happened to have on hand.  

Add a jar of diced pimentos and juices (get all that flavor in there.  I don't care what anybody says, it's ALL good.

Mix up with some plain old mayo and you're set.

Eat on homemade bread, or a multi grain bread or rye or toasted English muffin.  Or how about warmed up as a quesadilly.  YUM!

Heat up a can of cream of celery, asparagus, or chicken soup, and melt some pimento cheese in (yes, mayo and all) for a yummy cheese sauce.  Add a little salsa, cayenne or nutmeg.

I'm going to make a Pimento Cheese quiche for dinner tonight with a biscuit crust.

But first I've got to make the Pimento Cheese


----------



## pacanis

Hey, your 3000th post!


----------



## Kathleen

Congrats on your 3000th post!

I love pimento cheese sandwiches with tomato.  Mmmm...MMMM!  Thank you for sharing the recipe!


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> Hey, your 3000th post!



Wow!


----------



## Zhizara

Kathleen said:


> Congrats on your 3000th post!
> 
> I love pimento cheese sandwiches with tomato.  Mmmm...MMMM!  Thank you for sharing the recipe!



Thank  you!  You're welcome!


----------



## Hoot

Yes ma'am!!  I love me some pimento cheese!!!


----------



## NoraC

Pimento cheese burger - yum!
Pimento cheese made with roasted japs as well as pimento - yum!
Pimento cheese BLTs - yum
Pimento cheese on a spoon - yum!


----------



## Mama

Ever had a jucy lucy with pimento cheese? YUM!


----------



## babetoo

congrats friend


----------



## jabbur

Thanks for your ingredients.  I'll have to give this a try.  I have everything but the pimentos which I can pick up next time I'm out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've had pimento cheese once...a pre-made one from the store and it was horrible.

Convince me it is good...


----------



## joesfolk

Mama said:


> Ever had a jucy lucy with pimento cheese? YUM!


 Okay, what is that...I'm almost afraid to ask.


----------



## Zhizara

Mama said:


> Ever had a jucy lucy with pimento cheese? YUM!



I'll bite.  What's a Juicy Lucy?


----------



## Zhizara

jabbur said:


> Thanks for your ingredients.  I'll have to give this a try.  I have everything but the pimentos which I can pick up next time I'm out.



I like to keep it on hand.  Nice for Chicken Ala King.


----------



## buckytom

a juicy lucy is a burger stuffed with cheese.


i've liked almost every cheese i've ever tried, including neighbors' ethnic versions made in their garages and basements, so i'd love to try a fresh pimiento cheese.

thanks zhi.


----------



## Zhizara

buckytom said:


> a juicy lucy is a burger stuffed with cheese.
> 
> 
> i've liked almost every cheese i've ever tried, including neighbors' ethnic versions made in their garages and basements, so i'd love to try a fresh pimiento cheese.
> 
> thanks zhi.


You're welcome.  You can have fun with this.  Asiago instead of Parm had a real bite to it.


----------



## Zhizara

The Pimento Cheese I made last night had half Colby/Jack and half Swiss because I got lazy and didn't want to open another package of Colby/Jack.

I also used a half package of soft cream cheese and a 1/4C of grated Parm (3 cheese)


Because of the Swiss it wasn't especially good on HiHo crackers, but it will melt beautifully in the Quiche, then I'll add more Colby/Jack to whatever's left.


----------



## Mama

Zhizara said:


> I'll bite.  What's a Juicy Lucy?



I works with any kind of cheese but pimento cheese takes it to another level!


----------



## Zhizara

OOOOOOOOOOOoooooooh that looks YUMMY!


----------



## Zhizara

I almost forgot about adding to scrambled eggs.  That was divine.

Now MaMa, you've done wrecked my dinner plans.  I can make one of those.  I just thawed out a pound of hamburger and it's sitting next to the Pimento Cheese in the fridge.  I've gotta do it.  Later, though, I'm not hungry enough yet.  

Thanks, though, it'll be a great dinner, and I can make the Pimento Cheese Quiche anytime.


----------



## Zhizara

PS:  That picture is pure food porn!  *drools*


----------



## babetoo

Hoot said:


> Yes ma'am!! I love me some pimento cheese!!!


 

hoot, i ate a pimento cheese sandwich almost everyday in high school. made by the cafeteria ladies. they piled it high on white bread. with a coke and a few chips it was heaven. i still love it, their is a brand in my supermarket that is close.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> hoot, i ate a pimento cheese sandwich almost everyday in high school. made by the cafeteria ladies. they piled it high on white bread. with a coke and a few chips it was heaven. i still love it, their is a brand in my supermarket that is close.



Babe, don't buy that grocery store junk.  It doesn't taste like real pimento cheese.  Check out the original recipe I posted.  It's easy and a million times better than that junk.

I know you have cheeses on hand.  Add pimentos to your regular shopping list to have on hand.  It's good for lots of things and adds a lovely taste.


----------



## Kathleen

babetoo said:


> hoot, i ate a pimento cheese sandwich almost everyday in high school. made by the cafeteria ladies. they piled it high on white bread. with a coke and a few chips it was heaven. i still love it, their is a brand in my supermarket that is close.



That's how I remember having it.  I've not found a good brand to buy.


----------



## kadesma

*Pimento Cheese ISO-TNT*

I have a quick recipe for pimento cheese, share your if you will and I'll dig mine up.
kadesma


----------



## Zhizara

Grated extra sharp cheddar, a little Parmesan, pimentos and mayo. is my basic PC, but I found that mixing flavorful cheeses is good.  Colby/Jack and Swiss is excellent, sometimes I add softened cream cheese for real decadence.


----------



## kadesma

Zhizara said:


> Grated extra sharp cheddar, a little Parmesan, pimentos and mayo. is my basic PC, but I found that mixing flavorful cheeses is good.  Colby/Jack and Swiss is excellent, sometimes I add softened cream cheese for real decadence.


Thank you that sounds wonderful and I've been searching for a recipe I'll be making this tomorrow. Yum
kades


----------



## Zhizara

kadesma said:


> Thank you that sounds wonderful and I've been searching for a recipe I'll be making this tomorrow. Yum
> kades



You're welcome.


----------



## callie

Here's my favorite adapted from Martha Foose

1 cup mayo
some fresh sage, finely chopped
a bit of lemon juice
1 tsp dry mustard
1/4 tsp cayenne
1/2 tsp worchestershire
4 cups shredded cheese - whatever you like
1 jar pimientos, drained
black pepper to taste
a dash or two (or more) hot pepper sauce

I never add salt because it seems plenty salty on its own.  It keeps really well in the refrigerator.


----------



## kadesma

callie said:


> Here's my favorite adapted from Martha Foose
> 
> 1 cup mayo
> some fresh sage, finely chopped
> a bit of lemon juice
> 1 tsp dry mustard
> 1/4 tsp cayenne
> 1/2 tsp worchestershire
> 4 cups shredded cheese - whatever you like
> 1 jar pimientos, drained
> black pepper to taste
> a dash or two (or more) hot pepper sauce
> 
> I never add salt because it seems plenty salty on its own.  It keeps really well in the refrigerator.


Hi Sis
Thanks for the recipe now I have two to work with.You know me the more the better. I'm going to make both ideas and will be happy as a pig in a wallo
kades


----------



## callie

you're welcome!  i'd love to share a sandwich with you!!


----------



## Constance

I think we would all love to share a sandwich with Kadesma! 

Here's my recipe:

1 small jar pimientos
 2 cups Extra Sharp Cheddar
1/2 cup Mayonnaise or to your liking..
1 t. yellow mustard
1/2 t. garlic powder

Mix all together in a medium bowl. Add a couple shots of hot sauce if you want. Chill for 24 hours...
Serve on bread, crackers, celery etc.


I think adding the cream cheese sounds like a great idea. Cream cheese makes just about anything better. It's even good in scrambled eggs.


----------



## kadesma

callie said:


> you're welcome!  i'd love to share a sandwich with you!!


Me too sis,
that would be the best.
hugs
cj


----------



## kadesma

Constance said:


> I think we would all love to share a sandwich with Kadesma!
> 
> Here's my recipe:
> 
> 1 small jar pimientos
> 2 cups Extra Sharp Cheddar
> 1/2 cup Mayonnaise or to your liking..
> 1 t. yellow mustard
> 1/2 t. garlic powder
> 
> Mix all together in a medium bowl. Add a couple shots of hot sauce if you want. Chill for 24 hours...
> Serve on bread, crackers, celery etc.
> 
> 
> I think adding the cream cheese sounds like a great idea. Cream cheese makes just about anything better. It's even good in scrambled eggs.


Thank you Connie, I love it. I was planning to make the two recipes I'd gotten but now there are three soooo I'll break the ingredients into 1/3d's  and  let er go. These are all so great. Thank you and I'd love to have a sandwich with all of you.
kades


----------



## lyndalou

Last week we were at the Masters Tournament (had tickets for one practice day) . I bought a pimiento cheese sandwich,a large soda, and a bag of chips Total cost $4.50. I was told that the prices for food there had not changed since 1977. Anyway, it was delicious and made with something like Wonder Bread. Tasted like what Connie submitted.

Count me in on lunch with Kadesma
Lyndalou


----------



## kadesma

lyndalou said:


> Last week we were at the Masters Tournament (had tickets for one practice day) . I bought a pimiento cheese sandwich,a large soda, and a bag of chips Total cost $4.50. I was told that the prices for food there had not changed since 1977. Anyway, it was delicious and made with something like Wonder Bread. Tasted like what Connie submitted.
> 
> Count me in on lunch with Kadesma
> Lyndalou


I'll be watching for you lynda Come hungry
kades


----------



## kadesma

Ok pimento helpers, I took all your recipes and put them together and got on great cheese. My son just walked out the door with over half of it for Sunday. Thank you all so much this is great.
kades


----------



## Claire

A friend I used to picnic with a lot in my youth used to just use grated cheddar, Miracle Whip, and pimentos, and stir like crazy.  Then she'd put it on a bacon sandwich.  Brings back many memories.  But, in fact, I like the Kraft in a jelly glass type jar just fine (one of those secret vices in the food department!) and it's much cheaper!


----------



## Zhizara

My first taste of pimento cheese was the jelly jar type.  I'd love to find it now.  It's not anything like homemade, but I'd love to taste it again.


----------



## powerplantop

This is what I made today and was very happy with it.
8 oz freshly grated hoop cheese 
1/2 of a roasted red bell pepper 
2 oz softened cream cheese 
3 tablespoons of mayonnaise 
Salt and Pepper


----------



## Zhizara

I was inspired by powerplantop's pimento cheeseburger yesterday and decided to have one for breakfast.

I made this pimento cheese with about 4 oz. extra sharp cheddar, 2 oz. softened cream cheese, and a couple of heaping tablespoons of grated parm, and bound with some mayo.

I made my burger and placed it on top of some pimento cheese, then topped with some more and nuked it for a minute to get the cheese all melty.  No bun.  All yum.


----------



## msmofet

Zhizara said:


> I was inspired by powerplantop's pimento cheeseburger yesterday and decided to have one for breakfast.
> 
> I made this pimento cheese with about *4 oz. extra sharp cheddar, 2 oz. softened cream cheese, and a couple of heaping tablespoons of grated parm, and bound with some mayo.*
> 
> I made my burger and placed it on top of some pimento cheese, then topped with some more and nuked it for a minute to get the cheese all melty. No bun. All yum.


 Wheres the pimento? LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have been cleaning up my recipes and I came across this soup today. I thought some of you might enjoy it.

*Pimiento Cheese Soup*
2 T oil
2 ribs of celery
1 medium onion
1 medium potato
1 medium sweet potato
4 cups of stock or water
1 cup grated sharp cheese
3 ounce package of cream cheese
4 ounce can of pimiento
Salt 
Pepper

Heat oil in large saucepan and sweat chopped onion and chopped celery. Add cubed white potato and cubed sweet potato, cook a few minutes and add stock. Simmer approx. 15 minutes or until the potato cubes are tender. Puree the soup in a blender and return to the pan. Add cheeses and chopped pimiento. Heat the soup gently to melt the cheeses and combine flavors. Add juice from pimientos and milk or stock to thin the soup if it becomes too thick. Season the soup to taste with salt and pepper.


----------



## kadesma

Aunt Bea said:


> I have been cleaning up my recipes and I came across this soup today. I thought some of you might enjoy it.
> 
> *Pimiento Cheese Soup*
> 2 T oil
> 2 ribs of celery
> 1 medium onion
> 1 medium potato
> 1 medium sweet potato
> 4 cups of stock or water
> 1 cup grated sharp cheese
> 3 ounce package of cream cheese
> 4 ounce can of pimiento
> Salt
> Pepper
> 
> Heat oil in large saucepan and sweat chopped onion and chopped celery. Add cubed white potato and cubed sweet potato, cook a few minutes and add stock. Simmer approx. 15 minutes or until the potato cubes are tender. Puree the soup in a blender and return to the pan. Add cheeses and chopped pimiento. Heat the soup gently to melt the cheeses and combine flavors. Add juice from pimientos and milk or stock to thin the soup if it becomes too thick. Season the soup to taste with salt and pepper.


Why thank you aunt bea, this looks yummy I've c&P
kadesama


----------



## haroldathampton

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've had pimento cheese once...a pre-made one from the store and it was horrible.
> 
> Convince me it is good...




There really is no comparison.  I hated the store bought stuff and making it fresh is so so much better.  All I can say is give it a try.  You will be convinced afterwards.


----------



## Girl49

*Pimento Cheese...Yum!*

Z: Where have you been all my life? The mention of both pimento cheese and cream of celery soup in one post is just too much....Two of my favorite things!! I have found a kindred spirit!!


----------



## Zhizara

Girl49 said:


> Z: Where have you been all my life? The mention of both pimento cheese and cream of celery soup in one post is just too much....Two of my favorite things!! I have found a kindred spirit!!



Thank you!


----------



## Addie

I started buying those little jars of cheese you find in the fridge section because the jars were just the right size glasses for little hands when empty. One time I bought the pimento and ate the whole jar. I told myself it was because I needed the glass for setting the supper table. (Shhh! I lied!) I love chesse. Any cheese. Good or bad. That pimento cheese tasted really good that day. But this recipe sounds even better.


----------



## bakechef

I had an assistant once that ate peanut butter and pimento cheese sandwiches!  Not sure if I could handle that.

I didn't realize what a big deal pimento cheese was until I moved to the south, all we had up north was the tiny jars made by Kraft.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I didn't realize what a big deal pimento cheese was until I moved to the south, all we had up north was the tiny jars made by Kraft.


 
We can buy it sliced at the deli counter.Or in chunks.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:
			
		

> We can buy it sliced at the deli counter.Or in chunks.



I thought that pimento cheese was more of a spread, at least that is what I've seen here.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> I started buying those little jars of cheese you find in the fridge section because the jars were just the right size glasses for little hands when empty. One time I bought the pimento and ate the whole jar. I told myself it was because I needed the glass for setting the supper table. (Shhh! I lied!) I love chesse. Any cheese. Good or bad. That pimento cheese tasted really good that day. But this recipe sounds even better.



I remember those little jars.  I loved the stuff.  I've bought some in tubs in the dairy case.  It's not the same and isn't very good.  

I love the versatility of making it myself.  So many cheeses to choose and mix.  I like it that I can cook with the prepared pimento cheese.  It really does make a killer cheese sauce when mixed and heated with a cream of something soup.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I thought that pimento cheese was more of a spread, at least that is what I've seen here.


 
It is. It is made with cream cheese. But this is a house brand. We can buy it by the tubful also. It is more to the real stuff. But the slice kind is great for school lunches.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night I was looking at the Betty Crocker Picture Cookbook and came across a recipe for pimento cheese bread.  It was a yeast bread with shredded cheese and chopped pimento worked into the dough.  I was thinking it might be nice as a small roll like a cinnamon bun with the cheese and pimento as the filling.  Next time I mix up a batch of white bread I am going to "snitch" some dough and experiment.  Sort of like Rocklobster's pizza rolls.

The traditional pimento cheese also makes a killer macaroni salad if you thin the cheese spread with some milk.

I better put a can of Goya pimento on the shopping list!


----------



## blissful

this thread inspired me to create something 'like' pimento cheese.

I took my cheese spread (shredded colby and cheddar, cream cheese, garlic and salt) and added and equal part of some pan fried chopped onions and multi-colored peppers (red, green, yellow). It was delicious on wheat bread with a thin slice of smoked ham. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## msmofet

I've never seen it or eaten it. Does anyone have a picture?


----------



## Zhizara

Here 'tis:



Simplest recipe:  shredded cheddar, diced pimentos, mayo.

I like your combo, Blissful.  I'll have to try that after making Bolas' onion base in my new crockpot,


----------



## Girl49

*Pimento Cheese Gratin Recipe in Saveur*

All: Just happened to see this recipe in case you're interested. 

Pimento Cheese Potato Gratin Recipe - Saveur.com


----------



## Kathleen

My grandmother use to make pimento cheese spread all of the time.  She would grind up ends of orange cheese blocks (colby, cheddar, even American cheese.)  She would sometimes add it a bit of other cheese such as a little provolone.  Then she would grind a jar of pimento.  Add a bit of miracle whip, and then would add a tablespoon or two of softened cream cheese.  

She did not grate the cheeses.  She would put them through a grinder that she kept just for making her pimento cheese spread.

It was so good on white bread with tomato slices.  Such good memories.


----------



## Zhizara

I love pimento cheese spread on a toasted English muffin.  I like to make it with softened cream cheese, too.  Parm adds a nice "bite" as does a little Asiago.


----------



## Girl49

Kathleen said:


> My grandmother... Such good memories.


 
Kathleen: I grew up with my maternal GM making pimento cheese. She had a hand-crank meat grinder she used for the cheddar cheese, then she'd add the mayonnaise and pimento. We had it on white bread...Yum. She was from the southwestern part of Virginia. So many I mention pimento cheese to say they've never heard of it, or it sounds yucky. So wrong! 

My GM also made the best deviled eggs under the sun. A touch of mayo, a little dry mustard, a little white vinegar...salt, and paprika. I'm making myself hungry.


----------



## bakechef

This thread made me crave pimento cheese, so I had to make some!


----------



## Zhizara

bakechef said:


> This thread made me crave pimento cheese, so I had to make some!



Me too!


----------



## JGDean

My Grandma made it with leftover cheeses, pimento, sour cream, minced sweet pickles and mayo.
My Mom made it with velveeta and pimento and diced onion.
I grate various cheeses(mostly cheddar) with jarred pimento, minced dried onion and a bit of jarred diced jalapenoes, minced garlic with a couple of spoons of mayo or sour cream. Mine has to sit a bit to hydrate the onion.


----------



## mmyap

Bump!  I just made my first batch of pimento cheese and gobbled it up on a slice of white bread.  It's divine!  I only used sharp cheddar, pimento's and some mayo with just a tsp. of  horseradish.  I'm totally enjoying this thread and all the different variations you can use.  This is totally going to be a refrig staple.  Glorious concoction!


----------



## Zhizara

Glad you like it, mmyap.  I just made some yesterday:  Extra sharp cheddar and a hefty sprinkle of grated parm.  I like it on English muffins.


----------



## Kylie1969

mmyap said:


> Bump!  I just made my first batch of pimento cheese and gobbled it up on a slice of white bread.  It's divine!  I only used sharp cheddar, pimento's and some mayo with just a tsp. of  horseradish.  I'm totally enjoying this thread and all the different variations you can use.  This is totally going to be a refrig staple.  Glorious concoction!



It sounds lovely


----------



## taxlady

I'm very skeptical of liking pimento cheese, but curious. Do you think it would work (in a small batch) to pull the pimentos out of olives and use them?


----------



## Zhizara

The flavor wouldn't be the same, but it would probably be tasty.  I'd probably dice the whole olive and just leave the pimento in place.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Try this before you spend the money to make a batch.


----------



## Kylie1969

We dont have that particular cheese spread over here


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> We dont have that particular cheese spread over here



Too bad. Every time I buy it, the crackers never see it. It goes straight into my mouth with a spoon. That jar is really a glass and is the perfect size for little hands that are just learning to drink out of a glass. I had about six of them when my kids were small. I  painted the outside of them with cartoon figures.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have the Kraft Cheddar Cheese spread and the white cheese spread, but never seen or heard of that one...is it made differently or something?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> We have the Kraft Cheddar Cheese spread and the white cheese spread, but never seen or heard of that one...is it made differently or something?



Do you have them in the same jar as the Pimento? It is made with Neufachel cheese which is a soft cream cheese and has pimentos added. Delicious!


----------



## Kylie1969

They are in a glass jar, but a different shape

Originally it was in a similar shaped glass jar











Now it is in this shaped glass jar


----------



## Addie

If you have a cheese shop, you can buy the Neufachel cheese. It should be sold like regular cream cheese in a block.


----------



## Kylie1969

I don't know of any cheese shops around here but we do have continental delicatessens. They may sell some


----------



## Aunt Bea

I couldn't stand it any longer, I mixed up a small batch of pimento cheese today!

4 ounces grated sharp cheddar cheese
4 ounces cream cheese
1 heaping tablespoon of mayonnaise
1 whole pimento pepper, coarsely chopped
a good shake of cayenne pepper
a good shake of onion powder

Beat until fluffy, not smooth with a hand mixer.  Chill, overnight is best.

I used Goya brand pimento today, two whole pimento peppers packed in water.  They tasted good and were fairly inexpensive compared to some of the other brands.


----------



## Addie

My supermarket has two whole long aisles dedicated to Goya products. And it is not only folks of the Latino persuasion that are shopping on those aisles. More and more the word is spreading that they have some excellent products and are often priced lower than the national brands that most of us are familiar with. I keep hearing more and more good things about Goya. I think it is time I took a stroll down those aisles.


----------



## msmofet

I use Goya dried beans and LOVE Goya Adobo


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Try this before you spend the money to make a batch.



I have yet to taste it on an English muffin, toast, or any other bread product. As soon as that cap comes off, the spoon goes in and stays there until the jar is empty. Same thing with the English Cheddar jar. Definitely going on my next shopping list. Although the English Cheddar does make it to a grilled cheese sometimes. 

My grocery store sells the ends of their cold cuts and cheeses. Sometimes, there is a quality imported cheese ends available. But I still would rather have that jar of pimento cheese.


----------



## Zhizara

You could even melt that down and add fresh pimento cheese.  Leave in the mayo to thin the sauce.  Add some cooked broccoli and noodles or serve with onion rice

Onion Rice is just white rice cooked in onion soup mix:  

2C white rice
4C water
1 pkg. Onion Soup Mix 

Simmer 15 minutes, fluff, another 15 minutes, fluff and leave uncovered.
Fills 3 quart baggies.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> You could even melt that down and add fresh pimento cheese.  Leave in the mayo to thin the sauce.  Add some cooked broccoli and noodles or serve with onion rice
> 
> Onion Rice is just white rice cooked in onion soup mix:
> 
> 2C white rice
> 4C water
> 1 pkg. Onion Soup Mix
> 
> Simmer 15 minutes, fluff, another 15 minutes, fluff and leave uncovered.
> Fills 3 quart baggies.



I have never been rice impaired. I can easily understand why some are though. And I always thought that the rice in a bag was great for those that are. So I always just made rice when it was called for. It never occurred to me to make it ahead of time and freeze it. I do flavor it, when I make it. Just stir in a cup of frozen petite peas and I will be happy. But I will have to freeze it in smaller quantities. If I use my bags for my food saver, they are boilable bags.  Thanks.


----------



## GA Home Cook

Wow this brings back memories.  For 25 years I've been going on mini golf trips with my friends, some of which are no longer with us.  One place we stop is in South Georgia, a public state ran course, has a quaint snack bar.  The lady who ran it retired a few year back in her late 70's.  She made the best, but weird, pimento cheese sandwich.  Of course it was white bread, pimento cheese and a round ring of pinapple from the can.  Man was it good.  I can't remember the dear lady's name, but thanks for the memories.


----------



## Aunt Bea

It is also good mixed into a baked potato for a quick version of twice baked potatoes.

The high amount of fat makes this a great way to freeze a couple of extra baked potatoes.  Scoop out the potato, mix in a good amount of pimento cheese, pile the mixture back into the shells, wrap and freeze.  I thaw them overnight in the refrigerator, then bake until hot and bubbly.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I have never been rice impaired. I can easily understand why some are though. And I always thought that the rice in a bag was great for those that are. So I always just made rice when it was called for. It never occurred to me to make it ahead of time and freeze it. I do flavor it, when I make it. Just stir in a cup of frozen petite peas and I will be happy. But I will have to freeze it in smaller quantities. If I use my bags for my food saver, they are boilable bags.  Thanks.


I only use brown rice, so it takes close to an hour to cook it if I'm not using brown basmati.

I started freezing it in the '80s. I would freeze single servings in wax paper and put all the little packets in a plastic bag and then into the freezer. Then when in a hurry, I would empty as many servings as I needed into a colander and steam them for a couple of minutes. I didn't realize I could just nuke them. They came out perfect.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> It is also good mixed into a baked potato for a quick version of twice baked potatoes.
> 
> The high amount of fat makes this a great way to freeze a couple of extra baked potatoes.  Scoop out the potato, mix in a good amount of pimento cheese, pile the mixture back into the shells, wrap and freeze.  I thaw them overnight in the refrigerator, then bake until hot and bubbly.



I have always made 2x baked potatoes and mixed them with various other ingredients. Sour cream, chives and cheese. But just plain American cheese. If only I had thought of the pimento. My mouth is absolutely watering. 

Note to self: 2x potatoes with cheese and rice for the freezer.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> I have always made 2x baked potatoes and mixed them with various other ingredients. Sour cream, chives and cheese. But just plain American cheese. If only I had thought of the pimento. My mouth is absolutely watering.
> 
> Note to self: 2x potatoes with cheese and rice for the freezer.



Addie,

I have never used the commercial pimento cheese for this only the homemade.  You might need to melt the Kraft cheese in the microwave and thin it with some milk or sour cream.

B


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Addie,
> 
> I have never used the commercial pimento cheese for this only the homemade.  You might need to melt the Kraft cheese in the microwave and thin it with some milk or sour cream.
> 
> B



Thank you. I will keep that in mind. Every little bit of info is a big help.


----------



## Zhizara

I just made and tried my latest batch of Pimento Cheese, this time adding Pepper Jack to the mix.  Yummmmmmmy.

This batch has extra sharp cheddar, pepper jack, bleu cheese crumbles and parm with diced pimentos and mayo.


----------



## Kayelle

Yumm, your latest version sounds divine Z! I think I'll make a batch for Christmas Eve. 
By the way, it presents nicely for company if you press it into a small bowl, and flip it out onto a pretty plate. Garnish with parsley.


----------



## Dawgluver

This does sound wonderful, Z!


----------



## Cheryl J

Zhizara said:


> I just made and tried my latest batch of Pimento Cheese, this time adding Pepper Jack to the mix. Yummmmmmmy.
> 
> This batch has extra sharp cheddar, pepper jack, bleu cheese crumbles and parm with diced pimentos and mayo.


 
Oh, this DOES sound good!  I haven't had pimento cheese in years - I think I'll make some of this for New Years Day.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was putting together my shopping list and was all set to replenish my salad fixins.  

I did a quick check of the vegetable crisper and found celery, carrots and a cucumber that need to be used up, I decided I better go with finger salads for the rest of the week.

What better way to use up a bunch of crisp, healthy, low calorie vegetables than a batch of pimento cheese for dipping and smearing!

The vegetables have been prepped and are crisping in ice water, the cheese spread is chilling, can't wait for lunch!


----------



## blissful

Last year I finally was able to find a couple pimento pepper plants. By fall I'd harvested enough to peel dice seed them, and freeze them for future use, I saved some to dehydrate and grind to make paprika, and saved the seeds for future plantings. (I'm in WI and in the north, pimento cheese is not as easily found as in the southern states.)

I started the pimento seeds this February and planted a patch of them last week outside. I have another dozen pimento pepper plants left over if anyone is interested in them. 

Pimento cheese on celery is low carb, crunchy, delicious! Hail to pimento cheese.


----------



## skilletlicker

GA Home Cook said:


> Wow this brings back memories.  For 25 years I've been going on mini golf trips with my friends, some of which are no longer with us.  One place we stop is in South Georgia, a public state ran course, has a quaint snack bar.  The lady who ran it retired a few year back in her late 70's.  She made the best, but weird, *pimento cheese sandwich*.  Of course it was white *bread, pimento cheese and a round ring of pinapple* from the can.  Man was it good.  I can't remember the dear lady's name, but thanks for the memories.


That's a new one on me! Sounds terrific. Thanks for idea.


----------



## blissful

All the pimento peppers are harvested for the year, so it is Pimento Cheese celebration at my house.
I roasted up 3 of them, they are a lovely red, with a nice thick flesh, peeled, seeded, diced.
I'm making up a plain cheese spread along with a big container of Pimento cheese. Yum. 
Grill Cheese sandwiches, an addition to any cold meat sandwich, melted in a bowl to eat with tortillas. I love this time of year. Two carb eaters in the house, and I'll have some on the celery we grew this summer, fresh out of the garden.


----------



## GotGarlic

blissful said:


> All the pimento peppers are harvested for the year, so it is Pimento Cheese celebration at my house.
> I roasted up 3 of them, they are a lovely red, with a nice thick flesh, peeled, seeded, diced.
> I'm making up a plain cheese spread along with a big container of Pimento cheese. Yum.
> Grill Cheese sandwiches, an addition to any cold meat sandwich, melted in a bowl to eat with tortillas. I love this time of year. Two carb eaters in the house, and I'll have some on the celery we grew this summer, fresh out of the garden.



Sounds wonderful


----------



## Dawgluver

Heading over to Blissful's for pimento cheese.


----------



## blissful

Dawgluver said:


> Heading over to Blissful's for pimento cheese.


Oh Dawg, I'll share with you anytime! I ended up with 5 - 1 lb containers of the regular cheese spread, and 2 - 1 lb containers of the pimento cheese. Stuck the majority into the freezer and two containers to enjoy in the fridge. Let yourself in and we'll enjoy some broiled pimento cheese over french bread slices, and a little wine.


----------



## Cheryl J

I read through this whole thread this evening, and there are such good ideas here.  We don't hear much of pimento cheese here on the west coast, at least I haven't.  I've had the jarred  but I'm sure homemade is so much better. 

Bliss, yours sounds SO good...especially with the *roasted* peppers!   Thanks for reviving this.  I'll definitely give it a try this year.


----------



## Kayelle

You're right Cheryl, we seldom hear about it around here. I made it last Christmas and loved it, but quickly forgot about it.
Last night I opened up a "too large" jar of pimento's for a recipe, and now I know what to do with the leftovers!


----------

